# GrubHub in las vegas



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

Going to start for GrubHub tomorrow, was just curious how deliveries go on the strip and downtown.

Like say you get a request for a restaurant inside a busy hotel and have to deliver to another busy hotel - Where do you park? Can you just pull up to main entrance to the side with hazards on and just run in to get/drop the order or do we have to go in self parking garages?

And say once you have the order and need to deliver to another busy hotel, do we have to deliver to their hotel room or can we just leave it with the receptionist?

Also i received only 2 delivery bags. 1 big pizza bag, which i guess can be turned around to be a deep carry bag for trays and other stuff. And a small carry bag. Has these been good enough for you or should i get another big bag just in case?

Please any info and extra advice would be much appreciated. Trying to see if i can do this part time instead of Uber.


----------



## Larima (Sep 20, 2015)

You have to park in the garage. However, I've been with GrubHub since Aug.2015 and I've never had a Resort Strip job where I needed to park in a garage. They are only in select restaurants. They do work with Firehouse Subs ( or some sandwich shop) in the Palms, but I'm sure you know that's off the Strip. Unlike Postmates (i work for them also and make better money) where anything goes for picking up.


----------

